# substitute for cream of mushroom soup?



## iluvgators (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me with this. I am fixing porkchops in the crock-pot this weekend and it calls for cream of mushroom soup. As I cannot stand cream of mushroom soup, I was wondering if there was another ingredient I could substitute for it? I have other recipes that call for it as well and do not want to use it in them. Thanks for any help. Anita


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi! I'd try another "Cream of" soup...maybe Cream of Onion, or Cream of Celery? I don't really care for the Mushroom one, but I found out it can be used as a base for a Fettucine Alfredo recipe, and it actually loses it's flavor so you don't realize it's Cream of Mushroom!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Aug 6, 2004)

yep, cream of anything else works just as well.




i usually use cream of onion, and sometimes cream of potato. mushrooms are blecky!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Aug 6, 2004)

Cream of Potato - I almost forgot that one!





Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* yep, cream of anything else works just as well.



i usually use cream of onion, and sometimes cream of potato. mushrooms are blecky!


----------



## iluvgators (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks to all that replied to my guestion! I am going to make porkchops in the crockpot and all the recipes I have got have cream of mushroom soup in it. I wonder if you cook it all day in a crockpot (cream of mushroom soup), would it lose some of its taste? If I use it it would have to lose most of its taste. Thanks again, Anita


----------



## Haloinrverse (Aug 8, 2004)

if anything, crock pots intensify the flavor of foods, because some water is lost. large cuts of meat that need long cooking times and moist heat fare best in a crock pot. even if you keep the meat covered in sauce, meats without much intramuscular fat dry out when cooked too long. the proteins coagulate and force out any extra water.


----------



## Californian (Aug 8, 2004)

The fat free cream of broccli is good in recipes too.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 8, 2004)

I think you'll be fine as long as the recipe doesn't ask for any water. Adding water will make the soup base pretty runny, since the natural juices from the meat will come out during the cooking process and the soup will break down over time in the crockpot. The flavor shouldn't diminish much, though. The best soup base I've tried for pork chops is Campbell's French Onion soup! I mix this with 1tbs of brown sugar and simmer my pork chops on the stove. When the chops are done, add in a mixture of milk and corn starch to make a gravy. The same ingredients can be used for the crock pot, adding the milk and corn starch to the juices when the chops are pulled out. Turn the crock pot on high and make the gravy in the pot. MMmmMMmm good!

Originally Posted by *coolcat1022* Thanks to all that replied to my guestion! I am going to make porkchops in the crockpot and all the recipes I have got have cream of mushroom soup in it. I wonder if you cook it all day in a crockpot (cream of mushroom soup), would it lose some of its taste? If I use it it would have to lose most of its taste. Thanks again, Anita


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, Kitty, that sounds excellent! I'm going to try that recipe pretty soon!

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* The best soup base I've tried for pork chops is Campbell's French Onion soup! I mix this with 1tbs of brown sugar and simmer my pork chops on the stove. When the chops are done, add in a mixture of milk and corn starch to make a gravy. The same ingredients can be used for the crock pot, adding the milk and corn starch to the juices when the chops are pulled out. Turn the crock pot on high and make the gravy in the pot. MMmmMMmm good!


----------

